# Vampire Dessert Bar



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chocolate dipped strawberries and vanilla dipped strawberries match your color scheme, and the sort of sexy decadence synonomous with vampires.


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the vampire bite cupcakes! Great idea!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems like you have the best of the best covered!!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Chocolate fondue - I love dark chocolate and amaretto for mine. Serve with strawberries, cherries, rasberries, marshmallows, spongecake - whatever you like and fits with your color scheme. If you don't have a fondue pot, you can use a small crockpot to keep the fondue warm.

Other options for filling your cupcakes could be a rasberry filling or there's a recipe for bleeding cupcakes that uses a cream cheese/white chocolate filling that is dyed:

http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr15.htm

Black and red licorice - I can't stand the stuff, but other people aren't me 

If you're serving alcohol and want a punch idea, below is a "Vampire Punch" that we've served several years - always gone over very well:

2 bottles of Rioja or Merlot
15 oz. Cranberry Juice
4 oz. Rum


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 - Chocolate dipped strawberries are a great idea! Thanks!

I've been tossing around the idea of doing 1 or 2 chocolate fountains. (Depends on whether I can find a deal on them on Craigs List.) Maybe 1 milk chocolate and 1 white chocolate dyed red to look like blood!

llondra - Thanks so much for the great ideas and the punch recipe. I'm thinking of serving 2 different punches: 1 alcoholic and 1 non-alcoholic. I have 2 big glass punch jars to put them in. I was thinking I could make them both red and have one labeled as A positive blood (alcoholic) and one labeled as A negative blood (non-alcoholic). If you have any good non-alcoholic red punch recipes, I would love them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a couple more ideas for your party.

I like these Milky Way bites but you could use a better chocolate if you find the right shaped chocolate:

Milky Way Vampire Bites


The Hostess (with the Mostess) did a great Twilight party idea on her blog a while back. Here's the labels she created for drinks (you can download and use): 

Blood Type Labels

I also think I've seen red glass lips that people use to sprinkle around their pillar candles. Not sure where though but maybe someone else does if you end up liking the idea. That or red lips table confetti might be nice if used sparingly.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

As far as the "candy" portion you can always check out the bulk candy (cherry sours, hot tamales, black gummy spiders, etc.) and licorice straws (red and black) for your drinks. Dipped pretzels - you can purchase the white chocolate or regular chocolate pretzels already dipped, or do your own. You can order M&M's in whichever color you choose and even have them imprinted if you'd like.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Where did you find the red velvet whoopie pies?


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Where did you find the red velvet whoopie pies?


I'm planning on making them myself. The picture was just one that I googled, but there are several recipes out there. Here are a few:

From Scratch:
http://www.bhg.com/recipe/cookies/red-velvet-whoopie-pie/

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/red-velvet-whoopie-pies-recipe/index.html

Using a Cake Mix:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4680541_corners-red-velvet-whoopie-pies.html

Williams Sonoma actually carries a mix for Red Velvet whoopie pies found here: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/red-velvet-whoopie-pie-mix/ Although it doesn't look as red as homemade ones.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the great ideas GiggleFairy and Ghost of Spookie. The Milky Way bites are very cute and I actually just came across the Hostess with the Mostess' Twilight party yesterday. I love the bottle labels and will definitely be using them on some of my drinks! Love the candy suggestions GiggleFairy!


----------



## Handust (Sep 17, 2010)

Decorated sugar cookies: (_see bottom of picture_)











Hi there,
I'm new here, planning my own party, and I LOVE your dessert ideas. I confess, I'm a baker but I have no idea how you do transfers onto cookies. Are there instructions somewhere? I love these sugar cookies!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Handust said:


> Decorated sugar cookies: (_see bottom of picture_)
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


Hey Lisa! Welcome to the forums! The people here are full of amazing ideas and tons of creativity!

The transfers are basically very thin sheets of edible icing, and they are printed on with food coloring. Most bakeries (even grocery store bakeries) are able to make edible images. You can usually ask them if they are able to print out a specific image for you. I plan on getting mine through a company called Hello Frosting (http://hellofrosting.com/index.html). They sell 2.5" round decals that are perfect for cupcakes and cookies. They have lots of different designs to choose from, or you can send them you own image and they will print it for you, or they can also design an image for you! Here is a link to their Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/shop/hellofrosting

They also have detailed instructions for how to apply them found here: http://hellofrosting.com/how_to_apply.html

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Handust (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, THANK YOU, Witchie Woman, I never knew such a thing existed! I can't wait to try this!

Yes, I actually discovered this forum last year as I was planning our first adult Halloween Party and lurked like crazy for weeks beforehand. Our party was a huge success with demands for it to be an annual event, so here I am again. Decided I might as well officially register and speak up -- there's too much good stuff here not to get involved. 

Thanks again, I can't wait to do these cookies.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG! Thank you Witchie Women for sharing that wonderful link!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw on instructables.com, they have a listing for "Bloody Lollipops" (or something similar.)


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Instead of looking for a chocolate fountain online, check with your party rental stores usually they have them to rent. Weddings, Parties etc, industrial quality. Just make sure you ask them what type of chocolate they recommend to use with their machine so you don't get stuck giving it a boo boo.

I rented a large fountain for my haunt 2 years ago it was like $50 for the rental and then I spent like $40 buying Hartville Chocolate at their recommendation, it was so worth it, we had everything from fruit to homemade marshmallows, different kinds of cookies and crackers if it could be dipped it was.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Handust said:


> Oh my goodness, THANK YOU, Witchie Woman, I never knew such a thing existed! I can't wait to try this!
> 
> Yes, I actually discovered this forum last year as I was planning our first adult Halloween Party and lurked like crazy for weeks beforehand. Our party was a huge success with demands for it to be an annual event, so here I am again. Decided I might as well officially register and speak up -- there's too much good stuff here not to get involved.
> 
> Thanks again, I can't wait to do these cookies.



Nice to see you posting this year Handust. Any pics from your party last year you can share? Love to see what you did. If not, please take pics from this years!

Thanks Witchie Woman for the transfer link. I've thought of doing this a few times but never looked into it. I've saved their site now and will probably give them a try later this year.


----------



## Handust (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! Sadly, I have no pics from last year really, other than those taken of the guests. I was SO down to the wire in preparing that I didn't even think to take any pictures beforehand. I won't make THAT mistake again. 

I really wish I had some, if only to look back on in years to come. Several things turned out really great, if I do say so myself. At the time I was terribly disappointed because I didn't get a chance to do half of the good ideas I had. However, now I'm actually glad because I'll get to do them this year and it will look like I really stepped up my game! LOL I really had fun with the food and hope to do even more this time around. I can see I'm going to get ALL kinds of ideas here again!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Ooooh, can you please share the recipe for the vampire cookies? You have a nice spread planned.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Gorey Vidal said:


> I saw on instructables.com, they have a listing for "Bloody Lollipops" (or something similar.)


Thanks for the info Gorey! Those lollipops look really cool!!




alltogetherdead said:


> Instead of looking for a chocolate fountain online, check with your party rental stores usually they have them to rent. Weddings, Parties etc, industrial quality. Just make sure you ask them what type of chocolate they recommend to use with their machine so you don't get stuck giving it a boo boo.
> 
> I rented a large fountain for my haunt 2 years ago it was like $50 for the rental and then I spent like $40 buying Hartville Chocolate at their recommendation, it was so worth it, we had everything from fruit to homemade marshmallows, different kinds of cookies and crackers if it could be dipped it was.


Thanks for the idea alltogetherdead! I looked into it and all of the rental places that I could find were super expensive. The cheapest I could find was $150!! However I did find a new Wilton Pro chocolate fountain on Craigs List for $35, so I think I might go with that.




colmmoo said:


> Ooooh, can you please share the recipe for the vampire cookies? You have a nice spread planned.


Thanks Colmmoo! Here is a link to the recipe for the vampire cookies: http://bakingbites.com/2008/10/vampire-cookies/


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Some really great ideas here.....*


----------

